

Online Tools and Hacks to Make Your Life Easier - toddsampson
http://blog.appfog.com/make-your-life-easier-pt-i/

======
timrosenblatt
Despite being one of the people quoted in here, I especially like Larry
Hitchon's advice to use paper lists.

200+ years ago, the USA was formed with paper and pen. A country was created
via paper! (OK, and a few bullets...)

Don't forget the value of simple tools. Not everything has to be a Google Doc,
or in a task management app.

